# Sorry I been busy



## VARNYARD (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry guys, but I have been busy. Tax time, and lots of work and time trying to get it all done. I should be caught up in a week or so and will be able to spend more time on the forums. I am also behind on my PMs and emails. I will get caught up and get back to everyone soon.


----------



## nat (Jan 15, 2008)

its ok! We all know you can't be everywhere all the time. take it easy and no worries about us


----------



## Bigdogg (Jan 15, 2008)

Keep crunching those numbers Bobby lol. We will catch ya on the flip side lol


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 15, 2008)

you do what you have to do. We'll still be here.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 16, 2008)

OH, that's why i haven't gotten a response from the mail i sent ya'. Don't worry, it's cool.


----------



## olympus (Jan 16, 2008)

No apologizes.


----------

